# THE LEADER,  c1908/10. John G Nuebling,  Reading PA.   Model 32



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi, 

 I'm new here and have just come into the possession of this c1908/10 bicycle, built by the Great Western Manufacturing Co.  

The brass badge on steerer tube states  "THE LEADER"  and the name of John G Nuebling,  Mr JG Nuebling from what ive managed to research owned a sporting goods business in Reading at the turn of the last century....

This particular bicycle was last seen on "The Cabe" in 2013, where the original gentleman that found it was trying to find out some information on this machine, it was then sold and disappeared for awhile..  
In early 2020 it was sold to a friend of mine and made its way to Australia,   it is now in my possession, and i have since put back on some parts that i believe are more suited to this marvelous bicycle,  i hope i have done the cycle proud, and get a tick of approval from you vintage/veteran guys across the pond..

Information Wanted  

When this bicycle first appeared on The Cabe in 2013, and up untill today (7 years), no other information on this bicycle has ever surfaced.

I gather it maybe a little in the rarer category,  or just from a smaller amount of cycles put out with that particular badge....
I would really like to see another baring the same badge, and any more information on this cycle.

The Fauber star pattern chain wheel, cranks & bottom bracket put it in the Great Western Manufacturing Co category.   I know Mr John G Nuebling had a sporting shop in around the same area,  the bicycle is a beauty to ride,  im very happy with it in general, but would love to find out much more aut it.

So if anyone can shed a little more light on this fabulous machine it would be much appreciated..

This cycle is now touring the back bush roads of the mid north of South Australia,  it's gone "Down under"..

Thank you all very much for taking the time to read my post, and i hope that it brings a few more of these bicycles out into the light...

Cheers


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 9, 2020)

That is a work of art!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice diamond frame. 
Fauber star chain ring sprocket looks neat.

GWM from Indiana; Fauber from Chicago (originally); nice to see a fine example.


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you guys   

Out on a Aussie bush track the other day,   Man its a thing of beauty to ride.


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice diamond frame.
> Fauber star chain ring sprocket looks neat.
> 
> GWM was from Indiana



Thank you for your help,  much appreciated


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 9, 2020)

Welcome - Beautiful bike!


----------



## gkeep (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah! Thats the kind of track those 28 inch rims were made for! Good red dirt track. 

You're lucky to have it in NSW where you can still get the tires for it. I ordered mine from Moruya Bicycles, shipping costs are rough. My teens Pierce feels best on a packed sandy path and with some speed the rims hum like an instrument. Hate to think of you running into some Pattersons Curse seeds out there. Learned about those visiting friends in Perth in the 80s, as bad as it gets for sharp seed pods. 

Enjoy that beautiful machine!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 9, 2020)

1901-1908 references to Leader Bicycle by John G. Nuebling. Nuebling had a sporting goods store in Reading PA from at least 1901-1939. Started as the Globe Cycle Co. then became Nuebling and Tyson in 1901 then 1902 ad says just John G. Nuebling. All references below are from _Reading Times _newspaper in Reading PA. There are ads showing him selling Princeton, Racycle, Reading Standard, Indian and other makes in the nineteen teens and twenties.

January 4, 1901:




March 22, 1901:




April 11, 1901:




April 15, 1901:




April 21, 1902:




July 6, 1904:




June 2, 1908 (last ad found listing Leader


----------



## locomotion (Jun 9, 2020)

great looking bicycle!
are those 28" wheels or 30" wheels? They look huge.


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Yeah! Thats the kind of track those 28 inch rims were made for! Good red dirt track.
> 
> You're lucky to have it in NSW where you can still get the tires for it. I ordered mine from Moruya Bicycles, shipping costs are rough. My teens Pierce feels best on a packed sandy path and with some speed the rims hum like an instrument. Hate to think of you running into some Pattersons Curse seeds out there. Learned about those visiting friends in Perth in the 80s, as bad as it gets for sharp seed pods.
> 
> Enjoy that beautiful machine!



Hi    
I'm in South Australia,   

What you guys call Patterson's Curse we call Salvation Jane,  not much left in the area now.   Our main prickle is Calthrop, nasty thing, spikes like carpet tacs    

Cheers for you comments


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> 1901-1908 references to Leader Bicycle by John G. Nuebling. Nuebling had a sporting goods store in Reading PA from at least 1901-1939. Started as the Globe Cycle Co. then became Nuebling and Tyson in 1901 then 1902 ad says just John G. Nuebling. All references below are from _Reading Times _newspaper in Reading PA. There are ads showing him selling Princeton, Racycle, Reading Standard, Indian and other makes in the nineteen teens and twenties.
> 
> January 4, 1901:
> View attachment 1208426
> ...





Fantastic adds, thank you very much   I tried looking in the Reading news paper archives the other night, but it kept asking for a subscription,   But if you can find any other info I will be forever great full     

Very much appreciated 
Mark


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

locomotion said:


> great looking bicycle!
> are those 28" wheels or 30" wheels? They look huge.




28in wheels,  they are Westwood steel rims, very common in Australia,  front hub English Brampton, rear hub Eadie coaster, (BSA)   

Thank you


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 11, 2020)

Still looking for information on these early 1900 eader bicycles no matter how small. 

News paper clippings, old photos, and any write up on the leader range of bicycles

Here is a couple more of my Leader..


----------



## Old Crow (Jun 14, 2020)

More information on this cycle would be fantastic 

Cheers


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2020)

Beautiful bike


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Jun 14, 2020)

gday Mark, good to see ya found thecabe  and even better to see ya on a American built cycle ,not that there better just different to our Australian built variety is the spice of life brotha cheers Mikey


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 14, 2020)

Old Crow said:


> Hi
> I'm in South Australia,
> 
> (snipped)..   Our main prickle is Calthrop, nasty thing, spikes like carpet tacs
> ...





We call them goatheads in North Texas, called them the same in Southern Arizona when I was a kid. Evil all around and not nice to bicycle tires.










						Tribulus terrestris - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

